# Association of Politics Students



## Kiraffi

Hi!

I'm a board member of an association of politics students of my university. We're designing an official seal for our association and we'd like to translate the official name into Latin. The full name that we'd like to translate is:

"Association of Politics Students of the University of Tampere"

Before I posted here, I managed to construct something like "Consociatio Studiorum Politicorum Universitatis Tamperensis". Is this correct? Or should it be "Tamperense"? I am not quite sure.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## jazyk

Tamperense would be neuter nominative/accusative/vocative, but universitas is feminine.

My suggestion would be: 

Consortio Politicae Auditorum Scientiae Universitatis Tamperensis


----------



## Kiraffi

jazyk said:


> Tamperense would be neuter nominative/accusative/vocative, but universitas is feminine.
> 
> My suggestion would be:
> 
> Consortio Politicae Auditorum Scientiae Universitatis Tamperensis


Oh wow, this is completely different from what I was expecting! Looks like a similar association in Helsinki completely botched their Latin translation!

One question though, to my eyes it looks really strange that "scientiae" and "politicae" are separated by "auditorum". Political science (or "study of politics" as it's literally called in Finnish) is a single concept, so why are the words separated?


----------



## jazyk

This word order is not uncommon in Latin. The word endings make clear what is the function of each word, and there is no room for misundertanding.


----------



## Kiraffi

jazyk said:


> This word order is not uncommon in Latin. The word endings make clear what is the function of each word, and there is no room for misundertanding.


So it's not grammatically possible to get the two words next to each other? Very well, thank you so much for the translation!


----------



## jazyk

I think it is.

Wait for other opinions and suggestions.


----------



## Scholiast

Scholiasta amicis SPD

Despite the accumulation of genitives

_Societas Studentium Rerum Publicarum Universitatis Tamperensis
_
should do the trick.

Σ


----------



## Kiraffi

Scholiast said:


> Scholiasta amicis SPD
> 
> Despite the accumulation of genitives
> 
> _Societas Studentium Rerum Publicarum Universitatis Tamperensis
> _
> should do the trick.
> 
> Σ


Hi!

Thank you for your input! I did a bit of googling and apparently, rerum publicarum is used by some universities for administrative sciences, which is a separate field of study in our university. Would "studiorum politicorum" fit here instead?


----------



## Scholiast

salve Kiraffi

Two objections to 'studiorum politicorum'

1. Latin hates _-orum -orum_. It's an ugly jingle.
2. It also generates a misleading or ambiguous confusion with _studentium_.

An alternative could be:

_Societas Studentium Scientiae Politicae Univ. Tamp.
_
It still feels clumsy to me, and (a) _politicae_ is Greek—could you abide ΤΩΝ ΠΟΛΙΤΙΚΩΝ?; (b) following Cicero (among others) _res publicae_ does mean 'politics' rather than 'administration'.

Σ


----------



## Kiraffi

Scholiast said:


> salve Kiraffi
> 
> Two objections to 'studiorum politicorum'
> 
> 1. Latin hates _-orum -orum_. It's an ugly jingle.
> 2. It also generates a misleading or ambiguous confusion with _studentium_.
> 
> An alternative could be:
> 
> _Societas Studentium Scientiae Politicae Univ. Tamp.
> _
> It still feels clumsy to me, and (a) _politicae_ is Greek—could you abide ΤΩΝ ΠΟΛΙΤΙΚΩΝ?; (b) following Cicero (among others) _res publicae_ does mean 'politics' rather than 'administration'.
> 
> Σ


I get it, -orum -orum does look a bit weird. It seems that it's used a lot in modern Latin however, if you look at Latin Wikipedia it's full of articles about universities containing the word "studiorum politicorum". However, I trust your skills and your second suggestion is perfect anyway! It's somewhat shorter than the others, so it fits around a circular seal much better. Scientiae politicae it is!

I don't think there's any way to "properly" translate something like this, as there weren't universities teaching political sciences at the time Latin was spoken, let alone students' associations. However, you did a great job in attempting to do so anyway. Thank you!


----------

